# Uniform rules at Judo Masters Comps (IJF)



## pknox (Jan 12, 2004)

I had noticed on a website promoting the World Judo Masters Championships that competitors are required to wear a "plain, white uniform with no markings."  Does anyone know if this simply means that you can't wear club or country patches, or does it extend to banning shoulder stripes (such as the ones on Adidas judogi) as well?  Is this true of other Masters comps as well, or is it peculiar to the World Championships?


----------

